# Famicom Mini & Classic Nes Cracked  (U) (J)



## djgarf (Sep 9, 2004)

*Famicom Mini & Classic Nes Cracked Full Pack *














[/p]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*Release Group:*Wrg*Save Type:*Cracked & Patched To Sram*ROM Size:*2Mbit each*Filename:*wrg-fmcr.rar*Region:*Japan and Usa*Publisher:*Nintendo*Language(s):*Japanese & English*ROM Serial:*Various


----------



## djgarf (Sep 9, 2004)

included games are -

Classic NES Series - Bomberman (UE)
Classic NES Series - Donkey Kong (UE)
Classic NES Series - Excite Bike (UE)
Classic NES Series - Ice Climbers (UE)
Classic NES Series - Legend of Zelda (UE)
Classic NES Series - Pacman (UE)
Classic NES Series - Super Mario Bros. (UE)
Classic NES Series - Xevious (UE)
Famicom Mini Vol. 01 - Super Mario Bros. (J)
Famicom Mini Vol. 02 - Donkey Kong (J)
Famicom Mini Vol. 03 - Ice Climber (J)
Famicom Mini Vol. 06 - Pac-Man (J)
Famicom Mini Vol. 07 - Xevious (J)
Famicom Mini Vol. 08 - Mappy (J)
Famicom Mini Vol. 11 - Mario Bros
Famicom Mini Vol. 12 - Clu Clu Land (J)
Famicom Mini Vol. 13 - Balloon Fight (J)
Famicom Mini Vol. 14 - Wrecking Crew (J)
Famicom Mini Vol. 15 - Dr. Mario (J)
Famicom Mini Vol. 16 - Dig Dug (J)
Famicom Mini Vol. 17 - Takahashi Meijin no Bouken Shima (J)
Famicom Mini Vol. 18 - Makaimura (J)
Famicom Mini Vol. 19 - Twin Bee (J)
Famicom Mini Vol. 20 - Ganbare Goemon! Karakuri Douchuu (J)
Famicom Mini Vol. 21 - Super Mario Bros. 2 (J)
Famicom Mini Vol. 22 - Nazo no Murasame Jou (J)
Famicom Mini Vol. 23 - Metroid (J)
Famicom Mini Vol. 24 - Hikari Shinwa - Palthena no Kagami (J)
Famicom Mini Vol. 25 - The Legend of Zelda 2 - Link no Bouken (J)
Famicom Mini Vol. 26 - Famicom Mukashi Banashi - Shin Onigashima - Zen Kou Hen (J)
Famicom Mini Vol. 27 - Famicom Tantei Club - Kieta Koukeisha - Zen Kou Hen (J)
Famicom Mini Vol. 28 - Famicom Tantei Club Part II - Ushiro ni Tatsu Shoujo - Zen Kou Hen (J)
Famicom Mini Vol. 29 - Akumajou Dracule (J)
Famicom Mini Vol. 30 - SD Gundam World - Gachapon Senshi Scramble Wars (J)

all games are pre-cracked and only 2mbits each


----------



## obake (Sep 9, 2004)

Holy crap.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Sep 9, 2004)

@[email protected] does this mean they are all playable on emus?!....

YAY!!! *d/l*

-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 9, 2004)

Holy shit will this work on Flash Carts? And what's with the glitched up Mario Bros.?


----------



## bladerx (Sep 9, 2004)

This is what Nintendo should have done in the first place


----------



## djgarf (Sep 9, 2004)

QUOTE(DemonStar @ Sep 9 2004 said:


> Holy shit will this work on Flash Carts? And what's with the glitched up Mario Bros.?


what do u mean glitched up mario bros??


----------



## The Teej (Sep 9, 2004)

QUOTE(bladerx @ Sep 9 2004 said:


> This is what Nintendo should have done in the first place


Yeah but pay £40 for 30, or £15 per one, i know what i'd do if i was nintendo

EDIT: Are the (J) ones translated?


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 9, 2004)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Sep 9 2004 said:


> QUOTE(DemonStar @ Sep 9 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shit will this work on Flash Carts? And what's with the glitched up Mario Bros.?
> ...


Look at the first pic. See the ground is all black for some reason and some sprites are cut off except for Mario's?


----------



## Zero CodeX (Sep 9, 2004)

Gotta download it.I LOVE IT.


----------



## mondayz (Sep 9, 2004)

nice!

i bet they used that risingsun doc to crack those..

heres some interesting links i found:

http://www.gscentral.com/vb/showthread.php...=&threadid=8463
and
http://www.gscentral.com/vb/showthread.php...=&threadid=8501


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Sep 9, 2004)

I agree with bladerx, Nintendo should have released a 10 in 1 Famicom Mini Pak. It sucks to buy all of them one by one.


----------



## Zero CodeX (Sep 9, 2004)

Well just found out something,some rom does not work on my comp.Got a black screen.


----------



## asher (Sep 9, 2004)

someone forgot pocketnes or what?

btw blader... viva boktai.


----------



## MattyXB (Sep 9, 2004)

QUOTE(Zero CodeX @ Sep 9 2004 said:


> Well just found out something,some rom does not work on my comp.Got a black screen.


Same problem here.

*Famicom Mini Vol. 25 - The Legend of Zelda 2 - Link no Bouken (J)* - VBA Black Screen & No$GBA it crash the Emulator.

*Famicom Mini Vol. 21 - Super Mario Bros. 2 (J)* - No$GBA it crash Emulator too and on VBA black ground, so unplayable

These worked good as I try them on No$GBA, most others have I not try:
Classic NES Series - Legend of Zelda (UE)
Classic NES Series - Super Mario Bros. (UE)
Famicom Mini Vol. 29 - Akumajou Dracule (J)


----------



## xtc (Sep 9, 2004)

whoa!  dling asap


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Sep 9, 2004)

going to d/l them!!!!
i hope they play on my ezfa


----------



## enarky (Sep 9, 2004)

Wow! That must've been *very* hard after *NES_Classic_Zelda_CRACK-HOWTO_INTERNAL_GBA-RS* was released! BIG BIG Props to WRG for that _great_ hacking job. And it only took what, two weeks? D'oh.

[/sarcasm]


----------



## BFC (Sep 9, 2004)

These are not all correct. You can't trim them that far. For instance Kid Icarus is corrupted. Listen to the music.


----------



## The Teej (Sep 9, 2004)

I cant find it on any sites as of yet :-(

But from what I heard most of them dont work anyway..


----------



## exile (Sep 9, 2004)

well I grabbed the internal guide today from RS and gave it a lookover.  It started out okay and made sense but then got complex pretty quick and I am almost positive one step in the fix is skipped sort of, or implied and I missed it.  Hopefully someone redoes them it would be nice to have working ones just for the fun of it.


----------



## nl255 (Sep 9, 2004)

Does this mean that there might be a generic patcher for this protection, which will likely be used in most future Nintendo GBA games, including the English FF1+2 that Nintendo is porting?


----------



## djgarf (Sep 9, 2004)

http://gbatemp.net/~thug4life/patches.rar

i was really bored earlier so i made ips patches from the cracked roms so u can see if it is the size of the roms that is causing some of them to not work

i didnt test all the patches cus my boredom was slipping away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





just to note i only compared files to make the patches so i take NO credit whatsoever. all credits go to wrg and rising sun


----------



## kutabare (Sep 9, 2004)

what happened to Famicom Mini Volumes 4, 5, 9 & 10 (J)?


----------



## m325i (Sep 9, 2004)

SO does Mario 2 work on Flash Carts? (EZFII)


----------



## Overwhelming (Sep 9, 2004)

Zelda 2 doesn't work. Black screen. I can see the cursor (fairy), though...


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 9, 2004)

What ROM number do I search to download this from mIRC?


----------



## exile (Sep 9, 2004)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Sep 9 2004 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/~thug4life/patches.rar
> 
> i was really bored earlier so i made ips patches from the cracked roms so u can see if it is the size of the roms that is causing some of them to not work
> 
> ...


Why is Ganbare Goemon! Karakuri Douchuu (J).ips HUGE compared to the other patches.  Hehe.  Just wondering cause all the others seem about the same.  Hopefully I will try them out later tonight and will let you all know if it fixes the problems.


----------



## coolhj (Sep 10, 2004)

QUOTE(MattyXB @ Sep 9 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Zero CodeX @ Sep 9 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Well just found out something,some rom does not work on my comp.Got a black screen.
> ...


That's a emu problem, try RascalBoy Advance for Zelda 2 - Link. All 34 roms have been tested on EZ1 and all of them runs ok.

If you what to play series 3 without graphic porblem, you must play them on hardware only.


----------



## Lily (Sep 10, 2004)

What about the sound in Kid Icarus, does that work correctly on hardware?


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 10, 2004)

OMG! I downloaded this and it's .RAR!!!!! WTF!!!!


----------



## remisser (Sep 10, 2004)

.rar's easy to unpack demon.  Just download winrar (for free) -- I mean, come on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for 'release numbers' in regards to roms like these they never have release numbers.  It's usually listed as an XXXX release, instead of four numbers.


----------



## exile (Sep 10, 2004)

All roms in the pack by WRG were tested by me and working 100% on my EZFA except for those listed below.

These three seem to have problems and might not be patched right or may require a different patch:
Seem to have problems:

Famicom Mini Vol. 30 - SD Gundam World - Gachapon Senshi Scramble Wars (J)
(seems slow) 

Famicom Mini Vol. 22 - Nazo no Murasame Jou (J)
(tons of slowdown) 

Famicom Mini Vol. 26 - Famicom Mukashi Banashi - Shin Onigashima - Zen Kou Hen (J)
(freezes during title screen when start is pressed or right after)


It looks like there is nothing wrong with the majority of the releases (besides these three) and that WRG did a great job after all.  Good work guys.  I think as was said above that are couple of them are missing, but other than that everything looks good.  Will test the rest to make sure they all work too.

These were not dumped:

1391	Famicom Mini - Vol 4 - Excite Bike	Japan	Independent
1386	Famicom Mini - Vol 5 - Zelda no Densetsu	Japan	Rising Sun
1392	Famicom Mini - Vol 9 - Bomberman	Japan	Rising Sun
1390	Famicom Mini - Vol 10 - Star Soldier	Japan	Rising Sun


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 10, 2004)

OMG! I thought that this was one ROM with all the NES games shown, but it's just a clump of all those games seperately.


----------



## NeoShweaty (Sep 10, 2004)

i cant find these anywhere. could someone help me out with a pm ?


----------



## bongi (Sep 10, 2004)

hmm they seem to work.

ps. is there still any site out there that has the original release names now that gba nfo is dead?


----------



## spanks54 (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm just happy nobody here brough up the fact that it isn't Super Mario Bros. 2 we see in the pic (its actualy the real Super Mario Bros. 2, the one we got was really Dig Dug 2)

So now i don't have to smack anyone ;0)

*is a bit high and being stupid from the return of having internet for the first time in 3 months*


----------



## kryptin (Sep 10, 2004)

I've gotten them all to work on my x-rom 512 except Zelda 2 I still get the black screen that emus have.  The other minis that have troubles work fine though


----------



## Remy (Sep 10, 2004)

Can someone post a direct link to where i can download these?  I tried looking at the WRG site but i can't read chinese


----------



## |Wolf| (Sep 10, 2004)

QUOTE(bongi @ Sep 9 2004 said:


> hmm they seem to work.
> 
> ps. is there still any site out there that has the original release names now that gba nfo is dead?


Pocket Heaven


----------



## exile (Sep 10, 2004)

QUOTE(kryptin @ Sep 10 2004 said:


> I've gotten them all to work on my x-rom 512 except Zelda 2 I still get the black screen that emus have.Â The other minis that have troubles work fine though


No problems on these three with speed or anything?

Famicom Mini Vol. 30 - SD Gundam World - Gachapon Senshi Scramble Wars (J)
(seems slow)
Famicom Mini Vol. 22 - Nazo no Murasame Jou (J)
(tons of slowdown)
Famicom Mini Vol. 26 - Famicom Mukashi Banashi - Shin Onigashima - Zen Kou Hen (J)
(freezes during title screen when start is pressed or right after)



Particularly volume 22 as that was obvious that it had huge speed problems and the other the froze before I got to the game.

Volume 30 seemed slow but it could just be the game, I have never played any other version of it.

I'll try to flash them again and redownload maybe to just in case it was on my side.

EDIT:

I ran 22 nazo no Murasame by itself and it ran a lot better but still would stutter and the sound would too.
The other two games run fine when flashed by themselves as well on my EZFA.  So I guess it was just something weird going on.


----------



## SmegPlaza (Sep 10, 2004)

Can anyone tell me where I can get the RS guide to how the NES Classics were protected/cracked pls ?

Thanks in advance,
Smeg


----------



## mondayz (Sep 10, 2004)

not sure if its ok to link it, but here goes http://www.gbarl.it/UP/1601-1700/nes_class...rnal_gba-rs.zip


----------



## AshuraZro (Sep 10, 2004)

I think its ok because it's not a rom.


----------



## SmegPlaza (Sep 10, 2004)

Great ! Thanks mate !
Smeg


----------



## SmegPlaza (Sep 10, 2004)

Great ! Thanks mate !
Smeg


----------



## bongi (Sep 10, 2004)

Kid Icarus (Hikari Shinwa - Palthena no Kagami) doesn't seem to work. It hangs quite often here.

Also i wonder why is Star Soldier not in the package?


----------



## KaliKot (Sep 10, 2004)

where can we find the damn rommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 
just the website plsssss


----------



## |Wolf| (Sep 10, 2004)

QUOTE(KaliKot @ Sep 10 2004 said:


> where can we find the damn rommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> just the website plsssss


Come on...do you realy want the forum get closed? Why not read the FAQ a bit?


----------



## Puck The Joker (Sep 10, 2004)

QUOTE(KaliKot @ Sep 10 2004 said:


> where can we find the damn rommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> just the website plsssss


You are lucky that I can't ban you because you would be gone. You've been here since November of 2002 and you still haven't realized that you can't ask for roms nor rom links, and you can't post rom links. Pull your head out of your ass and go read the forum rules before you start asking more idiotic questions.


----------



## matt1freek (Sep 10, 2004)

QUOTE(KaliKot @ Sep 10 2004 said:


> where can we find the damn rommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> just the website plsssss


god i can't stand that shit..
do yall get that alot round here? if so i havent noticed..
im a super mod over at www.emuxhaven.net 's forums and it seems like every day we have some random moron requesting roms, spamming, bumping old ass threads or being a douchebag in general.
too bad theres no real way to prevent such thing from happening..


----------



## Puck The Joker (Sep 10, 2004)

QUOTE(matt1freek @ Sep 10 2004 said:


> too bad theres no real way to prevent such thing from happening..


Well, we could emulate Jay and Silent Bob and get a list of where all these morons live and go kick the crap out of them. Maybe the others who didn't get hurt would realize not to ask for roms anymore.


----------



## KaliKot (Sep 10, 2004)

great my 2 lines gets flames
oh well guess I deserve it...
but I still cant find it! how frustrating...


----------



## bladerx (Sep 10, 2004)

Keep searching...


----------



## fluffykiwi (Sep 11, 2004)

I've not tried all the roms, but the of the few I've tried Donkey Kong, Pacman, Legend of Zelda, Legend of Zelda 2, Super Mario Bros 2 are all working great on my XGFlash2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Only failure so far was metroid and as I've recently finished this as a bonus on the gba rom, that wasnt so bad.

Which is good news to me, well if I ever get one of the wireless adaptors anyway.  To just play the games I used pocketnes.  Still i might play these versions now.


----------



## NeoShweaty (Sep 11, 2004)

could someone please pm me a place to get these cause i cant get to the irc channel cause i was banned as soon as i got there and the only one who could do anything about (according to what i was told) hasnt read his pm's. please hook me up with a pm


----------



## ZeminkoX (Sep 11, 2004)

Hmm, pretty cool. Is this a complete set though? I thibnk someone a page or two back said that certain games were missing.


----------



## djgarf (Sep 11, 2004)

the only games missing are the ones that didnt need cracking so they are available in most places


----------



## bobbull65 (Sep 11, 2004)

there this place call newsgroup.you can get the roms.its call emulators.gameboy.advance.
it easy.


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Sep 11, 2004)

Shouldn't this be nuked, because it's obviously not an offcial release?


----------



## djgarf (Sep 11, 2004)

QUOTE(Jojjy Ugnick @ Sep 11 2004 said:


> Shouldn't this be nuked, because it's obviously not an offcial release?


it dont need nuking because it wasnt given a number in the first place


----------



## opcode32 (Sep 11, 2004)

what does nuking have to do with the numbering system? altho you can't really 'nuke' anything on a website anyway. people use that term way too loosely these days.


----------



## |Wolf| (Sep 11, 2004)

Edit: Sorry...I didnt' saw the new posts!


----------



## NeoShweaty (Sep 11, 2004)

@bobbull65,you have to sign up for newsgroups and pay or have one provided by your isp


----------



## AshuraZro (Sep 12, 2004)

All but Metroid are fine for me too.


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Sep 12, 2004)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Sep 11 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Jojjy Ugnick @ Sep 11 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't this be nuked, because it's obviously not an offcial release?
> ...


Oh yeah, sorry about that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My bad


----------



## ravenlo (Sep 14, 2004)

Is anyone else having problems on the hardware with Icarus' music(on the title and game over screens)?  Also, Zelda 2 keeps freezing in certain battle sequences-is there a way to stop these from occuring?


----------



## djgarf (Sep 14, 2004)

QUOTE(ravenlo @ Sep 14 2004 said:


> Is anyone else having problems on the hardware with Icarus' music(on the title and game over screens)?Â Also, Zelda 2 keeps freezing in certain battle sequences-is there a way to stop these from occuring?


it looks like the famicom disk system games have been trimmed too far.....
try using the patches i posted along with the untrimmed versions of the roms


----------



## whatgives (Sep 15, 2004)

metriod is really fucked up


----------



## ravenlo (Sep 16, 2004)

I tried those patches, and the disc system games now work fine!  Another thing I noticed when they were trimmed (on Metroid, Icarus and Zelda 2) was how a music channel was missing(completely gone-certain sound effects couldn't even be heard).  Thanks.


----------

